# Has anyone calculated how much they have spent on detailing products in 2013



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

I have just worked out how much I have spent on detailing products in 12 months just for a laugh the results are shocking . over £2,000 un believable shhhhhhhhh its worth it tho :thumb:


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

Anyway just off to use some of them as the weather is looking good today !!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Prob under £100. Got a lot of stuff from Autosmart at the start of 2013, just picked up some waxes & stuff on sale on here a few months back too.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Hate to put a number I'd say over 2k


----------



## Banham49 (Aug 27, 2013)

When i first started off i thought it was just abit of polish and wax. Have built up a large collection since then and wouldnt want to think about how much i have spent lol.


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

suspal said:


> Hate to put a number I'd say over 2k


yeah soon mounts up when you start


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

tigercub said:


> yeah soon mounts up when you start


That's why I'm always skint


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

I just added it up for a laugh I knew it was going to be a lot that does include a paint depth gauge dual action polisher and metro side kick so not that bad lol , Maybe it is bad hahahha


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

suspal said:


> That's why I'm always skint


And I am hahahah:driver:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

tigercub said:


> And I am hahahah:driver:


Yeah I been doing this since I was 16/17 :lol: could of been a millionaire by now :wall:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm trying not to think about it, though not as much as some of you guys. List of stuff includes:

New Karcher K4
Snow foam lance
Upgraded longer hose from Direct hoses
DAS-6
Hexlogic pads and backing plate
Chemical guys polish x 2
Chemical guys wax
Wheel woollies
Various wash mitts
New buckets
Various micro fibres
Various drying towels
Lots of Demon shine in the Asda offer
A few different snow foams, AB Bilt Hamber
Various shampoos
Detailing bag
Shelving rack for garage
Other sundries
A few waxy boxes

Hmm starts to add up


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Used to do a bit of valeting for family and friends when I was 15ish, I'm now 21 and been into 'proper' detailing for just over a year. Spent well over £1k in 2013 but I can't bring myself to total it up :lol:


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Used to do a bit of valeting for family and friends when I was 15ish, I'm now 21 and been into 'proper' detailing for just over a year. Spent well over £1k in 2013 but I can't bring myself to total it up :lol:


hahah cool


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd say under £200 easy, I'd probably guess ~£150. Most expensive purchase was an angelwax order at £55 and wheel woollies at £45. I have a lot of products to use up so only bought the essentials from Halfords and always AutoGlym.

If I had a car I really cared about again I'd be with you guys in the £xxxx's, I'm just not that fussed with the CLK and am concentrating on saving for my new baby in Summer now.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

tigercub said:


> hahah cool


That's just on my car and a couple of friends and family :|

Wow this is worrying


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a shiny car tho


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Over a grand I say but it does include a polishing machine and an air force blaster. All worth every penny as the car looks so sweet when all detailed.:buffer:


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Funny thing is the wife asked this very question just after Christmas, I worked it all out and evidently it's £8.56p


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

Samba1360 said:


> Funny thing is the wife asked this very question just after Christmas, I worked it all out and evidently it's £8.56p


Haha great. That's the same amount I got it to when the wife asked lol.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

After I'd been Carp fishing for about 10 years I realised that actually knowing what my hobby owed me was very counter productive so when I got into car cleaning I never ever kept a receipt or even a loose running total.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I hate to think how much I've spent in recent years. I know it's definitely over £1k, maybe just shy of £2k... But that's counting EVERYTHING


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

uruk hai said:


> After I'd been Carp fishing for about 10 years I realised that actually knowing what my hobby owed me was very counter productive so when I got into car cleaning I never ever kept a receipt or even a loose running total.


Yeah I'm not bothered how much I have spent I think its worth every penny and no doubt I will spend even more. I love my interest. Was just interested to find out.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

£250-300,and thats including a PW,Snowfoam lance,Karcher Wet Vac and a Metro Blaster though,not a lot compared to some :lol:

Mike


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Are you looking to put me in a drepresion? Can not comment...if my wife sees this post I am death hahahahah


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

We have a special club on one of my other forums, its called the £60 club,, basically doesn't matter what you buy or order if the wife asks its always £60..lol (unless under)..lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not a lot. 

I only tend to buy what I need, when I need it. 

Clearly a lot of guys on here buy in vast quantities and buy lots of additional waxes that they rarely use. Seem often to be a collection rather than products to use is the aim for many. 

I only look after our two cars, so most products last a long time. 

I'd say I spent about £150-200 last year.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i sold more than i bought last year 

i reckon this year will be even more trimming back, and really finding out what products i NEED


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't think it's been too bad this last year - I can't remember exactly what I've bought though so difficult to add it all up. It's probably a lot more than I think lol

Main purchases this year have been Waxybox subscriptions and a couple of waxes but they've not been high end ones.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

£33 here.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I must be into 000's 

2k plus on machines. 3x rupes. Flex vrg, festool , another rotary and copy rupes
300 plus on lighting 
2-3 k plus on waxes
600+ on ceramics

Never mind other stuff. 

Probs about 6k+ am no adding anymore it's depressing :lol:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

In the 2013..hmmm maybe 1500e euro give or take


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

- £590 lol sold most of all but my core stuff with cars sealed , i know only like to keep one for each job or 2 at a push, i loved trying all the different products and selecting what best suits me and my needs might not be same for us all.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Rascal_69 said:


> I must be into 000's
> 
> 2k plus on machines. 3x rupes. Flex vrg, festool , another rotary and copy rupes
> 300 plus on lighting
> ...


We'll remind you every time you make a purchase from now on


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Closer to 2K than 1500, include the new Flex & alternate backing plate, Das6 with a whole range of different backing plates!! to go with the pretty big selection of pads!! whole range of Wolf products and a load more stuff picked up from all over!!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

I try and sell to buy only bought a few Sonax bits so probably 50 ish quid


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Too scared to :lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I daren't the mrs would kill me if she knew lol


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Why would i want to, might be upset by how much it actually is


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah and it's bloody scary.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

bigslippy said:


> Too scared to :lol:


That's my thoughts aswell.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Only really got back in to the hobby this year.£430 at least 3/4 were brought of here used so happy with my collection would like more but have family so they come first...


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Rascal_69 said:


> I must be into 000's
> 
> 2k plus on machines. 3x rupes. Flex vrg, festool , another rotary and copy rupes
> 300 plus on lighting
> ...


If u wanna re home your vrg ill make u an offer


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Big Buffer said:


> If u wanna re home your vrg ill make u an offer


I sold it now


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Wife has just looked over my shoulder & seen this thread and said 'best not think about it'.leave it at that then.:thumb:


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

Barney Boy said:


> Wife has just looked over my shoulder & seen this thread and said 'best not think about it'.leave it at that then.:thumb:


Oh no don't get me into trouble I started this thread lol .


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

All ok as she mentioned price of makeup she buys.Didn,t realise cement & plaster was that expensive!She likes driving my clean Mini though.


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

Barney Boy said:


> All ok as she mentioned price of makeup she buys.Didn,t realise cement & plaster was that expensive!She likes driving my clean Mini though.


Another Mini driver :wave:


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes and daughter has a Mini as well.


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

i dont know exactly but im sure its around the £3000 mark, its scary when you try and work it out :/


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

Barney Boy said:


> Yes and daughter has a Mini as well.


Cool. I have has two now and wouldn't have anything else there great.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Rascal_69 said:


> I sold it now


Doh....


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Just done it, £3 spent in 2013 on 3 bottles of wash at £1 each from Halfords.


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Definitely not 2 grand lol but a good few hundred is think

Did spend 4-5k on performance parts back in January '13 right enough


----------



## New Novice (Feb 10, 2013)

Can I bet...more than anyone has told their wife!!

NN


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have given up counting. Was about £5,000 back in 2012 when I tallied it all up. Since 2008 when I joined ...


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

thousands but I am selfemployed like a lot of us on here so its a must for me to keep all my receipts :thumb:


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

I should add CG Citrus wash and gloss, Carpro reload and striper scent which I have just bought yesterdat


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Probably about £3K+......Same again this year, but thats for building work on the garage.
Already spent over £300 since the start of 2014.

Steve


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

New Novice said:


> Can I bet...more than anyone has told their wife!!
> 
> NN


Maybe thats why Im single!... :lol:

I know my ex-gf used to go ballistic when she found out what I spent. Never complained when her and her familys cars were immaculate though.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

mkv said:


> Maybe thats why Im single!... :lol:
> 
> I know my ex-gf used to go ballistic when she found out what I spent. Never complained when her and her familys cars were immaculate though.


They never do!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I do not wish to answer this on the grounds that my reply will then be within the public domain and as such may be used by my wife in any future divorce proceedings.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

What gets typed on forums is too permanent for my liking  Impressed with Rascal's tally though.......don't think he's in the trade either?


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

New Novice said:


> Can I bet...more than anyone has told their wife!!
> 
> NN


Haha, think this definitely applies to EVERYONE!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd probably say more than £1000 too...I've got several accounts with all the usual suspects (CYC, Elite, etc...) and I'd be there for days tallying it up


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Sadly, i'm around the £800 mark for 2013 and £36 for 2014 already!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

It's all part of the learning experience...a lot of wasted money on products with fancy names and packaging, products that just don't work and products that you just don't like. I'll be spending considerably less this year...unless a few of my coupons come up lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

2013 - £129.90 but I only joined the forum last week and in 2014 I've already beaten last year's figure. I've got a horrible feeling this is going to be an expensive hobby.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Barney Boy said:


> All ok as she mentioned price of makeup she buys.Didn,t realise cement & plaster was that expensive!She likes driving my clean Mini though.


Guess she wasn't looking over your shoulder as you typed that one!!?


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hugh said:


> 2013 - £129.90 but I only joined the forum last week and in 2014 I've already beaten last year's figure. I've got a horrible feeling this is going to be an expensive hobby.


Indeed it will mate!


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

About a grand (2013)


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

about £500 since i joined here :lol:


----------

